# Can feel baby head when insert fingers!!!



## superwoman11

So the other night I was having contractions painful but they stopped free 2 hours so I didn't go to the hospital I have been having so much pressure low and baby is 4/5ths engaged. 
I thought I would attempt to check my own cervix and as soon as I put in fingers about half a finger in I could feel babes head obviously covered with tissue and couldn't get far back to see if I was dilated or not . 
Is this normal??


----------



## superwoman11

Correction * they stopped after 2 hours *


----------



## AngelUK

I have no experience of this at all but didn't want to r&r. I must admit I would not insert my finger up there just cause I'd be scared to either disturb something (like giving myself a sweep maybe) or to give myself a fungal infection. I would advise to always have a professional check out that sort of thing and not fiddle with it yourself. All the best x


----------



## branjo

I dunno I have never felt in there that far along. Are you sure it was the babies head? Maybe I'll check mine after my bath.... I know alot of people say don't touch around in there.. but my husband puts his finger and piece in there so why can't i? lol Just make sure everything is clean.


----------



## Laura85

I had midwife today and she tried a sweep on me, She had to go awfully high and push very hard to try and find my cervix.

It was quite painful, i'd be far too scared to do that myself.

I am 3/5th engaged and she couldn't feel anything but the opening to my cervix.... 

xxxx


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Call midwife or O, it's probably fine but - also I wouldn't be putting fingers up there either right now just because of risk of infection.


----------



## superwoman11

Id just got out of bath and used antibacterial gel so all clean didn't push any further once I felt head. Definately head as when I touch it was hard round and he kicked me in my rib . I may give midwife a call just let her know what's been going on . Not too worried just so weird . Could hardly walk today due to him been so low .


----------



## avellana

I don't think that's normal if you only put half a finger in. My doc checked yesterday to see if I was dilated (not yet :nope:) and it HURT, and it was much further in than half a finger. Maybe you felt something else? :shrug: I would ask your doc, anyway.


----------



## superwoman11

I am in no doubt it was baby head definately . Not a naked head but through the tissue ect but was thin enough to make out what I was touching . Going to call tomorrow for advice .


----------



## JessPape

seeing as how ur only 34/35 weeks, id be concerned and calling the MW as soon as possible if thats really what u think u felt.


----------



## ifoundmysoul

id be calling the hospital tbh.... like now


----------



## superwoman11

JessPape said:


> seeing as how ur only 34/35 weeks, id be concerned and calling the MW as soon as possible if thats really what u think u felt.

I will call first thing midwife did say last week baby is very low . My bumps dropped everyone commenting on how hes going to be early. Midwife made a comment "I'll make an appointment for 2 weeks of you still need it "


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I would probably go and let someone check me out if something like that would happen to me . I don't think you should feel your babys head ... it seems kinda low , doesn't it ? Just try to call your doctor to be sure :)


----------



## stickylizard

iv actually had this... my daughter was engaged and i noticed it first when having sex, there felt like there was something in the way of OH's thing... and after I put my finger inside to see what it was, i didnt go anywhere near my cervix or anything but i could feel her head, hard and rounded pushing on my womb (my cervix faces my spine so maybe thats why i could feel it) i didnt worry, but get checked out if you are worried hun hth xxx


----------



## superwoman11

stickylizard said:


> iv actually had this... my daughter was engaged and i noticed it first when having sex, there felt like there was something in the way of OH's thing... and after I put my finger inside to see what it was, i didnt go anywhere near my cervix or anything but i could feel her head, hard and rounded pushing on my womb (my cervix faces my spine so maybe thats why i could feel it) i didnt worry, but get checked out if you are worried hun hth xxx

You've explained it a lot better than I did but exactly what I felt didn't put fingers in further enough to feel cervix not sure where it is or anything but deffo baby was was felt. How far were you when this happened and did she stay put for much longer .


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I would probably be also careful moving around . If the babys head is that low I would be afraid I can hurt him by siting wrong way or something ...


----------



## loverguts

My MW found it hard to feel my babies head when i was in actual labour last time, hehe :)


----------



## KittieB

I would definitely see your midwife asap. Are you 4/5 engaged or 4/5 palaple? If you're 4/5 engaged it means only 1/5 of the baby's head is in the pelvis so it's unlikely you would have felt it.


----------



## superwoman11

KittieB said:


> I would definitely see your midwife asap. Are you 4/5 engaged or 4/5 palaple? If you're 4/5 engaged it means only 1/5 of the baby's head is in the pelvis so it's unlikely you would have felt it.

She said baby is well done downs and could only feel tiny
Bit of head couldn't wiggle it. I said how far engaged she said 4/5ths . So not sure I will get her to double check but by sound of it he was way down .


----------



## stickylizard

superwoman11 said:


> stickylizard said:
> 
> 
> iv actually had this... my daughter was engaged and i noticed it first when having sex, there felt like there was something in the way of OH's thing... and after I put my finger inside to see what it was, i didnt go anywhere near my cervix or anything but i could feel her head, hard and rounded pushing on my womb (my cervix faces my spine so maybe thats why i could feel it) i didnt worry, but get checked out if you are worried hun hth xxx
> 
> You've explained it a lot better than I did but exactly what I felt didn't put fingers in further enough to feel cervix not sure where it is or anything but deffo baby was was felt. How far were you when this happened and did she stay put for much longer .Click to expand...

not very far, to the second knuckle? she was so low i didnt have to try hard! but yeah, she stayed in til 40+4! im not you and it could be entirely different - but i know that some babies engage really early and stay there, or disengage etc, some babies dont engage til a woman is in labour etc. i am 34 weeks and at my appt today my baby is half engaged and i feel lots of pressure and sore inner thighs etc. i would maybe ring and ask your midwife - but make sure to make it clear you can feel the bulge of bubs head through your womb wall, not her actual bare head! thatll freak em all out lol xxx


----------



## roxursox302

When my Ob checked me this week he grabbed my babies head! Hurt like hell. Now Im terrified to check anytihng myself!


----------



## stickylizard

KittieB said:


> I would definitely see your midwife asap. Are you 4/5 engaged or 4/5 palaple? If you're 4/5 engaged it means only 1/5 of the baby's head is in the pelvis so it's unlikely you would have felt it.

i think this is the wrong way round actually - 4/5 engaged means 4/5 of baby's head is in the pelvis, ie too low to be palpated (felt) through the abdomen. If baby is 4/5 engaged she may well be able to feel bubs head. i could with my daughter for weeks and all was fine. depends because every womans anatomy is different xxx


----------



## superwoman11

stickylizard said:


> superwoman11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stickylizard said:
> 
> 
> iv actually had this... my daughter was engaged and i noticed it first when having sex, there felt like there was something in the way of OH's thing... and after I put my finger inside to see what it was, i didnt go anywhere near my cervix or anything but i could feel her head, hard and rounded pushing on my womb (my cervix faces my spine so maybe thats why i could feel it) i didnt worry, but get checked out if you are worried hun hth xxx
> 
> You've explained it a lot better than I did but exactly what I felt didn't put fingers in further enough to feel cervix not sure where it is or anything but deffo baby was was felt. How far were you when this happened and did she stay put for much longer .Click to expand...
> 
> not very far, to the second knuckle? she was so low i didnt have to try hard! but yeah, she stayed in til 40+4! im not you and it could be entirely different - but i know that some babies engage really early and stay there, or disengage etc, some babies dont engage til a woman is in labour etc. i am 34 weeks and at my appt today my baby is half engaged and i feel lots of pressure and sore inner thighs etc. i would maybe ring and ask your midwife - but make sure to make it clear you can feel the bulge of bubs head through your womb wall, not her actual bare head! thatll freak em all out lol xxxClick to expand...

LOL ! I will definately mention that don't want pmideode to panic. 

Thanks


----------



## KittieB

stickylizard said:


> KittieB said:
> 
> 
> I would definitely see your midwife asap. Are you 4/5 engaged or 4/5 palaple? If you're 4/5 engaged it means only 1/5 of the baby's head is in the pelvis so it's unlikely you would have felt it.
> 
> i think this is the wrong way round actually - 4/5 engaged means 4/5 of baby's head is in the pelvis, ie too low to be palpated (felt) through the abdomen. If baby is 4/5 engaged she may well be able to feel bubs head. i could with my daughter for weeks and all was fine. depends because every womans anatomy is different xxxClick to expand...

Sorry, I did know that, but I must have got it mixed up when I was typing it. It's so confusing, I blame baby brain!


----------



## superwoman11

Thanks for all responses . I am
Not too worried and not panicking , I've had close care throughout pregnancy and was only at midwife on Friday and consulant on Monday had an internal so she would have picked something up I suppose just wondered if this was normal. I'll update when I have spoken to midwife for all who are curious


----------



## superwoman11

Thanks for all responses . I am
Not too worried and not panicking , I've had close care throughout pregnancy and was only at midwife on Friday and consulant on Monday had an internal so she would have picked something up I suppose just wondered if this was normal. I'll update when I have spoken to midwife for all who are curious


----------



## stickylizard

:flower: no worries! im guessing alls fine but let us know xxx


----------



## RThomasUCF

I do check my own cervix for dilation in between my weekly cervical checks...maybe once a week or so on my own. It is way further back than it ever used to be and in all honesty the only time I can get in a position to feel it is if I sit on the toilet because it is so far out of reach. I think everything moves all around when you come near the end of pregnancy.


----------



## Mamaof5soon

I've felt that before, I think it's normal...it freaked me out... I went two weeks over with that baby though. And as far as not feeling, why not, as long as you wash your hands thoroughly it should be fine. For crying out loud if a doc can feel why not you?


----------



## luckybreak

superwoman11 said:


> So the other night I was having contractions painful but they stopped free 2 hours so I didn't go to the hospital I have been having so much pressure low and baby is 4/5ths engaged.
> I thought I would attempt to check my own cervix and as soon as I put in fingers about half a finger in I could feel babes head obviously covered with tissu and couldn't get far back to see if I was dilated or not .
> Is this normal??

:-k how deep did you go? I can never stick my finger anywhere in there..I would be all weirded out and not sure what I am feeling.


----------



## luckybreak

branjo said:


> I dunno I have never felt in there that far along. Are you sure it was the babies head? Maybe I'll check mine after my bath.... I know alot of people say don't touch around in there..* but my husband puts his finger and piece in there so why can't i?* lol Just make sure everything is clean.

:rofl:


----------



## ssuchianlo

My MW has been able to feel babies head since 37 weeks when I had her start checking my cervix. It's only about 50% effaced...but still really far back. She tried to do a sweep the other day and couldn't quite reach....but I also have a tilted uterus which makes the cervix harder to reach during paps. 

I know her head is low now because she likes to move it and it's very uncomfortable...lol! I haven't felt myself simply cuz I can't reach...lol!


----------



## superwoman11

luckybreak said:


> superwoman11 said:
> 
> 
> So the other night I was having contractions painful but they stopped free 2 hours so I didn't go to the hospital I have been having so much pressure low and baby is 4/5ths engaged.
> I thought I would attempt to check my own cervix and as soon as I put in fingers about half a finger in I could feel babes head obviously covered with tissu and couldn't get far back to see if I was dilated or not .
> Is this normal??
> 
> :-k how deep did you go? I can never stick my finger anywhere in there..I would be all weirded out and not sure what I am feeling.Click to expand...

Not very far at all half a finger .


----------



## stephj25

There.s no chance I'll be able to feel my baby's head - I was told by gynae that I have a long vagina and a tilted cervix....:wacko:


----------



## superwoman11

Update got checked by the midwife today baby is fully engaged an very low this is why I could feel it . Lots of rest to keep him in until term ! 2nd baby engaged fully at 35 weeks anyone experienced this


----------



## Laura85

My LO was fully engaged at 35 weeks, but was free at 37, and 3/5th at 39 weeks.... xxx


----------

